# Anybody ridden the K2 autos?



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

K2 Autos? Any good? Are they good for freeriding? How soft or stiff are they? These can be had pretty cheap right now, let me know. 

Thanks,

MDC


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Let try to answer your questions.

Yes.

Seemed fine to me. There was a recall last year, but I believe the problem to be fixed.

Yes.

Stiffer side. Like a freeride binder should be.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Did you notice any problems getting your toe strap locked in as tight as regular strap bindings?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I did not...


----------

